# Budgies won’t eat pellets from bowl



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone
My budgies refuse to eat their zupreem pellets or even harrison pellets from their food dish, but they eat them when i offer it in my hand. I have tried showing them it’s the same food by pouring it from my hand into the dish but they don’t eat food from their dish unless it’s seeds. what should i do?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Try presenting the pellets in a different way. Put a sheet of paper down in a corner of the cage, and scatter the pellets onto it. They might start to forage after they investigate. You might also put a little of another food there that they like, to encourage them to investigate. 

Since they will already eat the pellets (out of your hand), you’re over the hardest part. You already know they have a taste for them. It is just a matter of time before they will try them in the dish, or other ways besides out of your hand. It might take time, but it will happen. You can then introduce other new foods this way.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*RavensGryf has given you excellent advice! :thumbsup:*


----------

